
A Gnome Developer's Arguments on Vala Being a “Dead” Language - camus2
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GNOME-Vala-Bassi
======
neuromancer85
Sad but true... The problem with Vala is that it has never escaped from Gnome
orbit...

Maybe Zig[1] would be a good replacement for Vala usecases, one day?

[1] [http://ziglang.org/](http://ziglang.org/)

